# What in the world is this?



## crimbfighter (Jul 9, 2015)

I came across this crazy looking bug today. It's quite bizarre. It appears flightless, but has these cool protrusions out the side that seem to mimic wings, and it's covered with what look like feathers. Any ideas? Found in the upper midwest, USA.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2015)

bug or critter -- take your pick. 

Give me a few minutes to research.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2015)

And we have a winner: Himmelman's Plume Moth.
Himmelman s Plume Moth - Scientific Name Classification Taxonomy North American Reach and Size


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 9, 2015)

snowbear said:


> And we have a winner: Himmelman's Plume Moth.
> Himmelman s Plume Moth - Scientific Name Classification Taxonomy North American Reach and Size


Haha! Well played! Who'd a thought it's a moth!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2015)

I though of some variation of a walking stick since it looks like a bramble.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 9, 2015)

snowbear said:


> I though of some variation of a walking stick since it looks like a bramble.



That was one of my initial thoughts.. I like how the article mentioned they are often mistaken for dead vegitation, because that's actually what I thought it was when I first saw it.


----------

